# Colson



## Howard Gordon (Nov 17, 2016)

I finished up this Colson Blister tank to add to my collection. I've been anxious to use this truss mount horn bracket so I stacked Delta horn and light. Also got to use my initials on the Colson rear reflector. Still havin fun.
Howard Gordon


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Another beauty, your killing it tonight!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful job Howard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice looptail, glad you finally got the guard. Beautiful job all around.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2016)

eye have a 38 colson...i tink was the last bike kid dean painted before a motorcycle accident which screwed up a hand


----------

